# Not visible drive mode in CIC after retrofitted ECO PRO in my BMW F10



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Very interesting..

Well the only different with my coding is..

I Coded: ICM, IHKA, DKOMBI, EGS, CIC, FRM and DSC with Zk: 0712

And JBBF, DME with Zk: 1211

Because when I code DME with higher Zk than 1211 the fuel pump runs all the time!!

And when I code JBBF with higher Zk date than 1211 I get rain sensor defect on ISTA!!

But according to deferent sources you need a minimum Zk of 0911 for ECO PRO to work?!

Do you see anything wrong with my coding?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

I’m I thinking wrong that it should be DME which should be sending the data to rpm gauge??

And if so then either DME HW is to old or some coding is still missing (maybe old Zeitkriterium)

Appreciated any help?!


----------



## agkadir (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello,

I am also in the same situation.

ICM changed, add 4U2 to the FA.
I coded all the modules of the car.

But the gauges do not work.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

agkadir said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also in the same situation.
> 
> ...


It's only the rpm gauge (the one on the right) that's not working right?

I believe no one with F-serie before 2012 managed to get it to work!

I guess it needs a newer DME/DDE ECU that can stream motor data correct?!

TBC..


----------



## agkadir (Oct 3, 2017)

1aBimmer said:


> It's only the rpm gauge (the one on the right) that's not working right?
> 
> I believe no one with F-serie before 2012 managed to get it to work!
> 
> ...


Hello 1aBimmer,

Yes, right gauge does not work.

I am thinking of tackling for the recent used DDE of 2012.

In your opinion, Code a used DDE is easy? where would I need a new DDE?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

agkadir said:


> Hello 1aBimmer,
> 
> Yes, right gauge does not work.
> 
> ...


Coding a used DDE for F-serie is possible but very expensive!! It's cheaper to buy a new one from bmw for $1500!!

The question is if there's a hw that supports Pre LCI and at the same time stream required motor data.. because if you order a new one from BMW you will for sure get the latest one from the same HW family but not sure it supports ECO pro..

Regards


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

1aBimmer said:


> Hi..
> 
> Now I compared pin out between my ICM (first generation) and the new one and came out with 8 pins on the new ICM that I don´t have! Do I need them?
> 
> ...


How did you wire these connections? I am about to try ICM retrofit and wondering about the airbag connections mentioned here. I think the centre console wires probably just need to be moved from the CON (derive controller) since I will also be doing NBT retrofit with touch controller. Is that correct?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

addy24 said:


> How did you wire these connections? I am about to try ICM retrofit and wondering about the airbag connections mentioned here. I think the centre console wires probably just need to be moved from the CON (derive controller) since I will also be doing NBT retrofit with touch controller. Is that correct?


Hi.. thats correct!!
I didn't connect the airbag wires and moved centre console from CON to ICM!

Which year is your car?


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

My cars is production date is 0511. I plan to convert to LED LCI headlights, NBT Nav with touch box and hopefully Kafas2 (currently have KAFAS1)

I have acquired the following parts already for these retrofits:

1 - ZGW 8sk
2 - Touch Controller and Touch Box
3 - CID and new cable to connect to NBT
4 - NBT unit (HW: 07 AND a second unit with HW:31 and all FSCs)
5 - KAFAS 2 module with FSCs and camera (I currently have Kafas 1) (Also got an SLI Emulator)
6 - Radio antenna from LCI car since it has 2 FM connections.
7 - All HSD/FAKRA/LVDS/Mic cables from donor car that go to NBT including USB under armrest.
8 - TCB module (Black with battery)
9 - FRM (from 2012/2013 F06 car with LED headlights)
10 - NBT Adapter from eBay (Emtronika: has emulator and connections for Touchbox and Controller)
11 - MOST Loop connectors.
12 - ICM V5.4 
13 - LED headlights and modules
14 - Building a complete harness for LED headlights all the way from rear fuse box to front of car.

What I really want to know is: 
1 - Will I need a ZBE converter box for PDC/Camera and driving mode buttons for NBT?
2 - Will I need a Kafas02 converter/emulator to enable road sign detection AND if so, do I really need to install the newer camera or Kafas01 camera can be used with Kafas02 module? (reason for using Kafas02 module is it has all FSCs for SLI/FCW etc)
3 - What other modules will I need to extend Can2 to after getting KCan2 wires from ZGW to NBT-CON-TBX?

I was going to start installing all the cables first but needed to know what else I need to buy to complete this retrofit


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

1aBimmer said:


> Thanks man!!
> 
> Actually the FA is pretty easy (+4U2 and Zk:1211)
> So the last think is old DME?! And that's will be show killer in my case.. I'll never replace DME?
> ...


Hello , your DDE not support ECO pro because ECO pro come along with MSA and whole mechanic is changed along with DDE and injectors are also solenoid in 258 Hp version , can be maked on 535D because same ECU is used ( tested already ) and 520d but depends of ECU because first versions are not supported and i think all N55 and N20 can be also just flashed .


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

So I tried this retrofit tonight and was able to finally see:connect to all my modules in ISTA.. but my issue is more basic. I have 4 zone AC, there is no room between the two floor vents to fit this new ICM. Also there are screws protruding from the floor where but they are attached to a wire holder and are not wide enough apart to hold the ICM. How the heck do I install the new ICM since it has to stay in the center of the car and I don***8217;t want to lose 4 zone AC..


----------



## Jamesworts (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I am also trying this retrofit especially as I have an NBT without GYRO in my 2012 F07. 

The problem I have, in my old ICM I have 4 wires, 2 for ECO_Valve and 2 for servotronic. 

Pins10/11 and 28/29 any idea what I do with these on the new ICM2 module? 

Thanks all.


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

addy24 said:


> So I tried this retrofit tonight and was able to finally see:connect to all my modules in ISTA.. but my issue is more basic. I have 4 zone AC, there is no room between the two floor vents to fit this new ICM. Also there are screws protruding from the floor where but they are attached to a wire holder and are not wide enough apart to hold the ICM. How the heck do I install the new ICM since it has to stay in the center of the car and I don't want to lose 4 zone AC..


Have you finally maked this change? Have you installed new ICM?

for the 4 pin y15 and y16 i have buyed the servotronic module from 2012 car where in LCI is connected this 2 valve and not in ICM like PRE LCI ICM....

Unce you have connected the new ICM modifing all pin , you have update fw and maked CODE in the new ICM whitch new ZH?

Thanks


----------



## Horsty (Apr 26, 2020)

So.... I read the whole thread.... 

I have a 03/11 525d and I was just about to do the ICM upgrade, but as the engine was discontinued in 09/11 there is no chance to get EcoPro up and running I think?! 
What would be the advantages of upgrading the ICM-Module anyway?!


----------



## Nickco43 (Nov 3, 2020)

Jamesworts said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also trying this retrofit especially as I have an NBT without GYRO in my 2012 F07.
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure this out? I have a servotronic car and I fitted the external SVT module but I can not even communicate with it.


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

I have installed new icm and svt in my f07 2011. All work perfectly.
Svt need be attached to pt-can NOT pt-can2.

And is show in the svt with read ecu, but need FA date LCI. I have used 2014 date. 

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nickco43 (Nov 3, 2020)

Geniom said:


> I have installed new icm and svt in my f07 2011. All work perfectly.
> Svt need be attached to pt-can NOT pt-can2.
> 
> And is show in the svt with read ecu, but need FA date LCI. I have used 2014 date.
> ...


I hooked into the GWS for PT can, Is that PT can 1 or 2?


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

You need pt-can from zgw from pin 46 and 47 from. A51*1B

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nickco43 (Nov 3, 2020)

Geniom said:


> You need pt-can from zgw from pin 46 and 47 from. A51*1B
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


I checked continuity with pin 46-47 and it is good. Upon closer inspection I feel like my module is bad.


----------

